# new with questions



## reg1961 (Nov 6, 2014)

I have had hypothyroidism for 18 years with no problems until about 5 years ago when my tsh swung from 3.4 to .02 in 6 weeks. Don't know what the free's were but it took many months to get balanced again after having extreme anxiety, insomnia, etc. Been ok since until my new dr. saw my tsh of 2.5 back in March and upped my synthroid from 88's to 100's. Didn't think it would make a big difference but had a couple of panic attacks over the summer which resulted in general anxiety again, loss of appetite,etc. just like last time. Labs in August showed TSH of .43 (.47-5.01) and free thyroxine of 1.15 (.71-1.85) with no free 3 taken. Lowered my dose back to 88's. Just continued to feel worse with anxiety so bad could hardly function on some days. Labs in October showed TSH .19 (.47-5.01) , free thyroxine 1.41 (.71-1.85) and triiodothyroninr,free 2.6 (2.0-4.4). I have had classic "hyper" symptoms. Are these labs "normal"? Dr. lowered synthroid to 75's. None of this began until my dosage was upped in March. Until then I had felt fine. Any input would be appreciated.


----------

